# Newly qualified electrician



## perry (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi,

My husband has just qualified as an electrician he has 4 month experience. We are desperate to move to oz, we have already had a working holiday visa 5 years ago.

What's the fastest way to get there and best visa?
We was thinking of flying over and trying to get a job and sponsorship whilst there.

Any help would be great!

Thanks

Holly and Jay


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

What country are you in?
Is it a full electrical license?


----------



## perry (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi!!

We are in the UK. He's is fully qualified electrician and has 17th edition c and g 2330 - 2392 inspection and testing and part p domestic installer. Hoping to go over and try the oz way and get my grade A.

Thanks


----------



## dbaillieuk (Jul 6, 2012)

He will need to sit a Vetassess exam to have his qualifications both assessed and verified . I done it in London 2 weeks ago . Google to vetassess to get the info . I'm not permitted to post weblinks here coz I'm new .


----------



## perry (Jun 24, 2012)

How much was it? Was it hard?

Thanks for reply!!


----------



## dbaillieuk (Jul 6, 2012)

Vetassess cost about 700 pounds . Rip off but you can get on without it . 1 day in London , assessed on formulas like ohm's law =20 questions . Then a small installation in a booth 2 way switching , socket plastic tubing , and testing . Continuity and IR only . Then wiring a motor control circuit , fault finding on it and rectifying it . And lastly a safe isolation and re energizing scenario aussie style . They tend to prove live as opposed to us proving dead .


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

That's true Vetassess is bar far the most expensive of all assessing authorities. I guess they are using their monopoly while they can.


----------

